# ATV,s road legality



## ricochet

These machines have everything a motorcycle has how come they cannot be ridden on the street, a fella could get a lot more use out of them instead of truckin them all over the place


----------



## Passmeabrewski

The topic of ATVs on common streets seems to be an on-going discussion on the internet. Before I continue, let me just state for the record - I share your opinion.

There are numerous website forums that discuss this topic. People have gone to great lengths in attempts to adhere to the laws so that their ATV could be titled. I read about some guy out of state that put road tires, a horn, turn signals, and a license plate mount on his ATV, had it weighed, and the DMV still would not title it, despite that is all that is necessary if you were assemble a vehicle.

I noticed in the Ice Fishing forum that Roscommon County recently made an amendment to their road laws for ATV use during the winter. There are still restrictions but at least owners have some privileges. 

Now, here is the question I would like answered. Why are snowmobiles legal in some areas but ATVs not? I know that sled users don't like the ATV rutts that the tire tracks create but aside from that, they really aren't that different.


----------



## wally-eye

Most street legal ATVs are of the gator/rhino etc. variety and they CAN be made street legal in Michigan. Lots of hoops to jump thru and lots of accessories needed to have this occur, turn signals, wipers, different tires etc etc.

Do a search of this forum and you'll find lots of reading about it.......

Spicers Boat City in Houghton Lake is one dealer that I know is doing the street legal modifications.........but it ain't cheap.....


----------



## bigcountrysg

ATV's used to have a solid axle and chain drive setup. Which to be a registered vehicle in michigan is illegal. Now hang on a minute, over time and as companies making these machines get more advanced. Now they have just about the same drivetrain set up as a car. Full rear independent suspension, limited slip rear end with electronic diff lock, heck they wiegh close to the same amount of a small compact car. 

I know that in Oregon you can register an ATV for on road use. You will receive a motorcycle plate for your atv.


----------



## hungry hunter

snowmobile leaves little to no impact on the enviroment as far as off road use. I see no good reason that all atvs,snowmobiles and motorcycles should not be allowed to be registered and used on the roadways,even in the city. snowmobiles make much more sense in the winter than all the salt,slush and slime not to mention all the accidents.


----------



## Orion68

I think that the general attitude towards ATV's right now is ignorance and not to mention the fact that they (atv's) have not been around all that long of a time, compared to snowmobiles. I'm sure that way back when the snowmolbiles were first around some people felt the same towards them. This new ATV law will take some time for people to get used to and to accept the fact that atv's are now the most popular thing out there. The next few years are going to be interesting to watch how the laws and attitudes change around the state. For some counties this will be a huge source of year round tourist money. I agree with the above post that atv's should have the ability to be made "street legal" just like a motorcycle. I would also acknowlegde that they are less stable at higher speeds when trying to turn a corner. But I for one if allowed to ride the county road would not go 50 mph on it, just fast enough to get to where I am going. 

Thank you.


----------



## bigcountrysg

The new ATV law is to boost the travel into Michigan. In return the state hopes to get more riders from out of state to come ride in Michigan. Which in return brings revenue to the state through the ORV license purchases, sales tax, and also brings in more bussiness to the hotels, campgrounds, resturaunts, gas stations, etc. In the areas that are popular to ride. 

The biggest complaint by a lot of ATV riders is they could not get from one trail loop to another due to no connecting trails. 

This new law will allow those riders to connect to other trail loops, allow them to get to different trail routes by going down the road through a town. Where they may stop off and get a bite to eat or fill up there machines with gas.

If you go down to WV and ride the Hatfield Mccoy trail route, or go out to Utah and ride the trails out there. Those areas are a lot more atv friendly. Because they are used to having atv's go down the road to connect to a different trail to continue the riders journey. 

That is the main reason for this new law. It is not so the locals can jump on thier atv and ride into town.


----------



## wally-eye

What everyone fails to realize is that a lot of county roads won't be open. Mostly state roadways............it isn't going to be jump on your quad and ride any road in an open county you want........


----------



## bigcountrysg

wally-eye said:


> What everyone fails to realize is that a lot of county roads won't be open. Mostly state roadways............it isn't going to be jump on your quad and ride any road in an open county you want........


 
Well that would be up to the individual Counties to decide that. This law gives the counties the power to open there roads to atv travel. 

From what I am hearing a lot of counties are going to make designated atv routes. These are routes that will allow atv users to get from trail loop to trail loop legally using the county roads.


----------



## wally-eye

That is true but it will be limited to just certain routes and not just any road you wish in an open county, which is what I was trying to explain.

I think it will be a good thing ....


----------



## ENCORE

http://www.alpenacounty.org/Ordinances/ORV Ordinance.PDF

Still trying to find out about Alcona County. They don't have much on their web site....


----------



## jogodlew

I just received my tax bill for Alcona County property and inside of the envelope is a survey the USFS and Parks Committee are conducting, asking if people are in favor of a trail head on Stout Road and if they are in favor of allowing shoulder riding on County roads. So it sounds like they are moving forward with some action. Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Passmeabrewski

I know that Kalkaska county is meeting to discuss the issue, this Friday night (12/5/2008 at 8pm). I've done my part and e-mailed the County Commissioners, noting my favorable stance. I'm a good 3.5 hours drive from 'the cottage' otherwise I'd be attend the meeting. Hopefully Kalkaska will get added to the counties that have allowed roadside travel for ATVs. Having to trailer the quads is a pain in the butt.


----------



## multibeard

I live only a few miles from the Silver Lake Orv area in OCEANA COUNTY.

We have enough private land totally destroyed by 4 wheelers, dirt bikes and 4-wd trucks and jeeps as it is even though the dirt bikes and 4 wheelers are illegal to run the roads as it is.

I can only imagine what will happen when the riders get bored with riding the sand and decide to ride the roads instead. I had my grandson in on a buddys property deer hunting Thanksgiving week end. He was appalled at the damage done to my buddys and the adjoining land of an absentee landowner by idiots that could care less about some one else's property. Sure wish I had not forgotten to take my camera so I could show you the damage.

Have we tried to block off the access? Sure but it does no good, they just bust a new trail through the woods.

When the issue comes up before our board of commisioners, I can guarentee you that I will be there voicing my oposition to letting the 4 wheelers on the roads.


----------



## hitechman

multibeard said:


> When the issue comes up before our board of commisioners, I can guarentee you that I will be there voicing my oposition to letting the 4 wheelers on the roads.


No need to worry...the issue won't come up in Oceana County. The new law covers Mason County to the north.

It's a shame you judge *all* by the actions of a minority.

Where is the law inforcement in that area?.........I wouldn't stand for that type of behavior. Arrest and fine those tresspassers.

I completely understand why (but I disagree with you) you feel the way you do.

Steve


----------



## Passmeabrewski

hitechman said:


> It's a shame you judge *all* by the actions of a minority.
> I completely understand why (but I disagree with you) you feel the way you do.


Well said Steve.

I would not stand for trespassers destroying public property either but if sportsman obey the laws and respect the property of others, there is a good majority of people that would benefit from being able to travel alongside county roads.


----------



## ENCORE

Can't seem to get back to page 1, but was able to read the first post on page 2. So, I'm only commenting on what appears to be, that riding on the road side might be a problem for someone.
Here's the way I look at it........ If I see you tearing something up and breaking the law, I'm going to turn you in, period! If my mother (85 years young) is out breaking the law, I'm going to turn her butt in too. Its TIME, that we started to police each other, when it comes to these privledges. In most cases but not all, if someone's raising heck with an ATV, its usually because they're showing off to someone. Well, if you're that someone, you have a *RESPONSIBILITY* to talk to your friend about what he/she is doing wrong.
I'm going to ride my Polaris Sportsman, legally, along the side of the road, 1.4 miles to the lake. I'm going fishing and when done, I'm riding the 1.4 miles back. I don't plan on tearing up anyone's private property or the road side.
Hubbard Lake is very large, 8500 acres. You're not going to walk from one end to the other. It will surely benefit the north end and others, allowing people to ride. Most of the people that fish the lake in the winter, don't live on the lake shore, but within a couple miles of the lake. Its a lot easier to just ride to the lake, than to load the quad, unload the quad, load the quad and unload the quad again. Those of us that are older will certainly appreciate that.
Do your part..... ride responsibly and ask others to do the same
Come on Alcona County, ice will be coming soon!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

I am a HUGE advocate on allowing ORVs the priveledge to operate the shoulders of county roadways who approve. So much so, that I was one of a few who spoke in favor of HB 4323 when it went in front of the House and Senate.

To batch EVERY ORVer in the State of Michigan as abusers, is redicules at best.Our ATV club is the largest ATV club in Michigan, and I'd venture to say that 97% of these operators are safe and responsable users, if some new-comers get out of hand, we show/indicate to them, the SAFE/RESPONSABLE way------period!

I drive down to Detroit alot during the week, and can you beleive that EVERYDAY, there is some idot weaving in/out of traffic, driving carelessly at 85-90 mph in his/her sports car?

Perhaps we should shut down I-75 too:yikes: because of a FEW bad apples?

Hell no ,instead, when the person causing the problematic issues, get caught [ and they WILL ] then law enforcement MUST fine the hell out of them.

No differant for ORV use


----------



## multibeard

hitechman said:


> No need to worry...the issue won't come up in Oceana County. The new law covers Mason County to the north.
> 
> It's a shame you judge *all* by the actions of a minority.
> 
> Where is the law inforcement in that area?.........I wouldn't stand for that type of behavior. Arrest and fine those tresspassers.
> 
> I completely understand why (but I disagree with you) you feel the way you do.
> 
> Steve


Thank God Oceana is not one of the counties that have to make the decision about running the roads with atv's. If it ever does come up I know that there will be alot of opposition by the farmers fearing the trespassing I know will be a problem. I have already had a discussion with the chairman of the board of commisioers about this, who is a farmer and he feels the same way that I do.

I do not know if any of you have ever been to the Silver Lake State ZOO. Alot of the riders we see are not the desirable type that we need around, this is just by there actions around town. I will get some pictures if and when the snow goes away to show you why I am against this issue. The natives can not wait for November 1 to come and the dunes to shut down.




ENCORE said:


> Can't seem to get back to page 1, but was able to read the first post on page 2. So, I'm only commenting on what appears to be, that riding on the road side might be a problem for someone.
> Here's the way I look at it........ If I see you tearing something up and breaking the law, I'm going to turn you in, period! If my mother (85 years young) is out breaking the law, I'm going to turn her butt in too. Its TIME, that we started to police each other, when it comes to these privledges. In most cases but not all, if someone's raising heck with an ATV, its usually because they're showing off to someone. Well, if you're that someone, you have a *RESPONSIBILITY* to talk to your friend about what he/she is doing wrong.
> I'm going to ride my Polaris Sportsman, legally, along the side of the road, 1.4 miles to the lake. I'm going fishing and when done, I'm riding the 1.4 miles back. I don't plan on tearing up anyone's private property or the road side.
> Hubbard Lake is very large, 8500 acres. You're not going to walk from one end to the other. It will surely benefit the north end and others, allowing people to ride. Most of the people that fish the lake in the winter, don't live on the lake shore, but within a couple miles of the lake. Its a lot easier to just ride to the lake, than to load the quad, unload the quad, load the quad and unload the quad again. Those of us that are older will certainly appreciate that.
> Do your part..... ride responsibly and ask others to do the same
> Come on Alcona County, ice will be coming soon!


Encore 

If you haven't been able to access page one I am the one that is against atv's on the roads. We have lots of damage to private lands now with out the throng from Silver Lake getting bored and riding the roads. Then they will get bored with just riding and would end up off roading. Sure it would be nice if our LEO's had the time to lay in wait to catch these outlaws but they have other things to worry about. We are a rural county with not that many officers as it is.

This morning I was talking to a friend that has property on a small lake that is partly public. He heard a bunch of noise on the other side of the lake this weekend so he went to investigate and found where a bunch of 4wds and quads had been mud bogging in the lake. Even if he had relaized what was happening and made a call to 911 no one would have been able to respond fast enough to catch them before they were gone. 

Seems like to many people have no respect for property both public and private.


----------



## ENCORE

multibeard said:


> Thank God Oceana is not one of the counties that have to make the decision about running the roads with atv's. If it ever does come up I know that there will be alot of opposition by the farmers fearing the trespassing I know will be a problem. I have already had a discussion with the chairman of the board of commisioers about this, who is a farmer and he feels the same way that I do.
> 
> I do not know if any of you have ever been to the Silver Lake State ZOO. Alot of the riders we see are not the desirable type that we need around, this is just by there actions around town. I will get some pictures if and when the snow goes away to show you why I am against this issue. The natives can not wait for November 1 to come and the dunes to shut down.
> 
> Encore
> 
> If you haven't been able to access page one I am the one that is against atv's on the roads. We have lots of damage to private lands now with out the throng from Silver Lake getting bored and riding the roads. Then they will get bored with just riding and would end up off roading. Sure it would be nice if our LEO's had the time to lay in wait to catch these outlaws but they have other things to worry about. We are a rural county with not that many officers as it is.
> 
> This morning I was talking to a friend that has property on a small lake that is partly public. He heard a bunch of noise on the other side of the lake this weekend so he went to investigate and found where a bunch of 4wds and quads had been mud bogging in the lake. Even if he had relaized what was happening and made a call to 911 no one would have been able to respond fast enough to catch them before they were gone.
> 
> *Seems like to many people have no respect for property both public and private*.


*Looks like the parents that may be reading this, should read it again.*

I would never believe that there's not a certain part of ATV riders that are careless. I do though, believe that there are many more out there, like myself and others that have posted, that are responsible ATV riders. It isn't any different than with any other activity, including the bars in any rural communitiy, hunters, fishermen and probably just about every high school kid in the neighborhood.
_I do not know if any of you have ever been to the Silver Lake State ZOO. Alot of the riders we see are not the desirable type that we need around, this is just by there actions around town. I will get some pictures if and when the snow goes away to show you why I am against this issue. The natives can not wait for November 1 to come and the dunes to shut down_.
I can certainly understand your complete frustration if you live near Silver Lake. The State has that open for riding, and I can imagine the hell that some of the riders can make. On the other hand, I can't imagine that all the riders are irresponsable. Its a shame that you have to deal with what you preceive to be_ "not the desirable type"_. I can say that I have to deal with the same hard working, family people. Every weekend in the summer when people head back down below on Sunday, I go out Monday and pick up all the trash along my 1/4 mile of road frontage. I really don't mind, gives me something to do and *those people that just left, spent alot of their money in this community*. Without their money, we'd be much worse off than we are. Any of those riders at Silver Lake leave any of their money in the community?
It matters not what group of people that you deal with. Its the bad apples that spoil it for everyone. Am I the one that should have to pay, here in Alpena/Alcona Counties because of the Silver Lake Zoo? Should my right to own a handgun be taken away because of some nut case, with a criminal record as long as your leg in New York City, shot a cab driver with one?
I don't know about you, but paying a $500 fine to the County (Alpena), plus paying restitution and/or repairs for damage, is something that I can not afford. 
Again, I completely understand your frustration living near Silver Lake. *Your County can hit them where it really hurts. Pass the ORV ordance but, make the fine $1,000 or $1,500 plus restitution and/or damages. Confinscate the ATV (storage fees) until after all the fines are paid. Word travels quickly after a fine like that. Its money in the bank in your area!*
Please don't put all ATV riders in the same basket. And like I said earlier, its time that we ALL started being responsible. If someone's raising cane with his/her ATV, then their friends should be raising cane with them. Its their responsibility, just like it was their parents responsibility to teach it.


----------

